# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  сколько надо купить ?

## Dogboy182

i was just checkin the visas, looks like they wern't as bad as i thought... 30 days for a tourist visa is more than enough... for now. But, what if you like life in russia ? what if i get a job, and plan on stying for awhile ? i could probly get a business visa, but when they expire do you have to keep buying them ? how long do you have to live in russia to become a duel citizen ? or is it even possible ? let's just say it takes 5 years living there. Do u have to just keep buying visas for 5 years?

----------


## emka71aln

My American friends that live there (have lived there for several years) have to leave ever 3 months to renew their visa.  They say it's not so bad though, they just go on vacation to Finland or Germany, get new visas,  and go back to Russia.

----------


## waxwing

Indeed the bog standard business visa is 3 months. But, at least until recently, it was relatively easy to get 12 month business visas (150-200$? don't know exactly). I knew a couple of people doing that. Recently (this year) the bureaucracy seems to have got tougher. I don't know the exact implications. 
I had a 3 month business visa extended by my employer for another 6 months, but it wasn't pretty, believe me. Don't try to get visas extended unless you know what you're doing.

----------

